# Woodland Scenics figures getting eaten



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else has had animal troubles with Woodland Scenics G scale figures?

I have several figures by several makes, but for some reason pack rats and other critters loved to try and eat our Woodland Scenics figures, especially the deer. This set:










What are these figures made of? None of my other figures are ever bothered (Just Plain Folk, Bachmann, Preiser, Pola, Silver Ridge Mining, etc...).


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Ummm Venison


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Do they have lead in them? Several folk have reported that squirrels seem to like to eat the lead items on their RR.


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

We have some playmobile cows in one stockyard. I just checked on them and you can see that someone has eaten all of their horns!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The squirels ate the head of this figure. They have chewed on LGB switch motors, building edges & stock car roofs as well. Several figures have vanished altogether. 

Jim C.

BTW, I tried to repair the headless canoe operator by taking the head from another unused figure.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

try giving them a coat of that stuff they sell to stop nail biting (basically cayenne pepper in clear nail polish)... Might work, might not, but worth a shot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

In our area something very odd has happened: no acorns. None. Not a single one, on ANY tree. It's very odd. Normally this time of year there are acorns covering the ground, rattling on the roofs an hoods of cars, etc. I assume the squirels are going to start getting very hungry very soon


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was an article on the lack of Acorns on the internet a while back. The phenomenon extends far and wide- through out the East and farther. The squirrels have already been observed as acting far stranger than usual, and there are now groups studying why the Acorns are gone. 

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Could be that they just couldn't take all the scandal that came about during the elections.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting about the acorns. 

But no shortage in our area (Colorado). There were so many acorns from the scrub oaks this year that I collected a bunch and planted them in strategic locations.

I like the idea of using the anti-nail biting stuff, but then it might attract Racoons...and they can be a nuisance. Not so much to the layout area, but the younger ones love to swing on our hammock. Kinda cute.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

The acorn thing is kind of eerie. I mean, there are always variations--some years there are so many the sidewalk is covered, other years there are less, but this year absolutely none> my wife was feeling sorry fr the squirels--I don't--and she put a pan of dried corn out--it hasn't been touched

I need to go check if any woodland scenics figures have been decapitated


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The last two years, the hedgeapple [Osage Orange] crop has been greatly diminished. After having close to 500 three years ago, last year there were 5, and this year only about 100. The squirels like to roll the hedgeapples onto the tracks to hold them in place while dining.
JimC.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Although I realize that Oaks are mostly wind-driven pollination, but it seems that no one seems to remember about the disappearance of a multitude of bees earlier.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Our Live Oak trees down here in Florida seem to put out acorns every other year. This is a down year so there aren't many. My problem with "tree rats" is that a next door neighbor feeds them, so we are overloaded with them chewing on everything.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

My hickory tree is in an off year too. Seems it comes and goes. The bees are a problem though, a friend of my dads keeps bees and says they are dwindeling. Some folks blame it on the increased use of cell phones and radio waves, they say they bees get "lost" and just don't come back. Whatever the reason it could become a big problem. 

My biggest problem with figures are my kids. I always find them in the sandbox, in the tonka trucks etc... It's quite amusing sometimes.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

One of the science channels was talking about a virus that was causing a diminished bee population.


----------

